# links/info on Centuries & Cat. 5 Road race & Crits for 2005?



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

links/info on centuries & cat. 5 toad race & crits for 2005, please?
Like to do my 1st Century and my 1st Cat 5 race this year, in NorCal.
Got any links?

I live in Berkeley, CA.


----------



## LactateIntolerant (Jan 13, 2003)

*Here you go...*

Races: http://www.ncnca.org/road.html

Centuries: http://www.bikecal.com/asp/century-result.asp

I just noticed that the Wine Country Century (May 7th) in Santa Rosa isn't listed, so I'm not sure how complete this list is.


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

*Also*

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/RideListDate.asp

http://www.westernwheelers.org/main/links/ride_lists.htm


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Lots of brevets...*

DBC = Davis Bike Club http://davisbikeclub.org/ultra/
SCR = Santa Cruz Randonneurs
SFR = San Francisco Randonneurs
SRCC = Santa Rosa Cycling Club


1/29-- SFR 200k 7am
2/26-- SFR 300k 6am
3/5-- DBC 200k
3/12-- SRCC 200k
3/19-- DBC 300k
3/26-- SCR Moss Beach 200k
3/26-- DBC Fleches-USA
4/9-- SCR Skyline 200k
4/9-- DBC 12/24-hour TT
4/16-- SRCC 300k
4/23-- SCR Pinnacles 300k
5/7-- DBC 400k
5/14-- SRCC 400k
5/21-- DBC Davis Double Century
5/28-- SRCC 600k
6/4-- SFR 600k 8am
6/18-- SCR Big Basin 200k
6/25-- Cascade 1200k (WA) http://www.seattlerandonneur.org/cascade1200/ 
7/3-- SCR Kings Mtn 200k
7/19-- DBC GRR 1200k
7/23-- LEL 1200k (UK)
8/7-- SCR Half Moon Bay 200k
8/18-- BMB 1200k (MA)
9/4-- SCR Chualar 200k
9/12-- Last Chance 1200k (CO)

Brevets are cheaper than centuries/double centuries, but require you to be more self reliant.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*the WCC is probably not listed....*

because it is starting to get too big (2000+) and SRCC decided not to advertise it this year.....but it is definately still on and should be a great ride as usual....I think this decision was wise as the traffic at rest stops was getting out of hand last year IMHO (I volunteer at one). Anyway, details on the ride will be at http://srcc.com/ after 2/1.....





LactateIntolerant said:


> Races: http://www.ncnca.org/road.html
> 
> Centuries: http://www.bikecal.com/asp/century-result.asp
> 
> I just noticed that the Wine Country Century (May 7th) in Santa Rosa isn't listed, so I'm not sure how complete this list is.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Here's some more centuries run by the Chico Velo Club:

http://www.chicovelo.org/centurydates05.html

I had a great time at the Wildflower last year.

And the Davis Bike Club runs the Foxy Fall Classic, which is another great ride:

http://www.davisbikeclub.org/

Eagle Cycling has the Tour of Napa Valley, which I hope to ride this year:

http://www.eaglecyclingclub.org/index.shtml


----------

